# Sticky  Michigan Campgrounds



## tangleknot

Camping is about to get into full swing in Michigan. Here are a couple of links that include State and private campgrounds.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/parklist.asp

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/arvc_index.shtml


----------



## Oct.1

Here's another good site.

http://www.campsites411.com/


----------



## Walligator

Hunting, fishing, snowmobiling or just to get away, here is a website for food & lodging in the U.P. Lots of decent prices and nice accomodations. I use it every year for snowmobile trips and have been happy with where we've stayed so far.

http://www.exploringthenorth.com/michlodge/list.html 

Walligator


----------



## tangleknot

Thanks Walligator for the link. I wish I could change the title of this thread but unfortunately, I can't so....... Please feel free to use this thread to post any area lodging or camping links, or "must see" outdoors info in Michigan. It's a great way to begin research on a trip to a new area.


----------



## tangleknot

In another thread, there was a question about cabin rentals and fishbum2 posted a very helpful site. Here's another link to aid in vacation planning:

http://www.vrbo.com/


----------



## Salami

Being born in holland i've grown complacent here! Holland state park really is a great family campground,and I only realize this in the summer time when I see all the familys having a good time! I only live 1 mile from the park but allways think We have to go north for vacation! Vacation is really in my back yard so I thought i would share some stuff about the area.FISHING LAKE MACATAWA Walleye 14lbs pike 20lbs muskie 40lbs perch 15" panfish 10" Drum 15lbs from the pier salmon 30lbs steelhead 20lbs and many other Fish to many to type! BEACH very nice beach area w/lifeguard and food! GENERAL STORE has most things campers need OTTAWA BEACH INN good food and you can walk to both! HOLLAND DOWNTOWN plenty of shopping for the lady's! KID's plenty of room to ride bikes,swim,park activitys, for rain days there a bouce land,ice rink,roller rink,plenty of ice cream shops you'll have a short drive to those places! You don't need a boat you can fish the channal and watch all the boat's and huge ships if you hit the right day! The dnr is constructing some new smaller wood piers to fish from also! There's also a mall close by and many other great food places.I really live in a nice spot!! PM me for more info have a good summer.


----------



## CFHTA

We found an AWESOME campground last summer. It's located in Muskegon on Apple Ave. Head east on Apple and it's about 10 miles on the left, directly after the golf course.

It was just purchased by new owners last summer and there was talk about renovations. Game Room and Pool were a few I remember. It was $27 a night. I think rates will be the same, but it may change.

Here is the site.
http://www.campingfriend.com/Cross-N-CreekCampground/default.asp?file=Home

I have LOTS of great things to say about this place.. we even thought about getting a seasonal spot. We can get to Silver Lake and GR in resonable time. It's a great location!


----------



## single shot

Well I have to ask, I have to find a new spot to camp and canoe. I live in the Metro Detroit area and have organized a multi family canoe/camping trip for all of us. Well after going to Omer for over five years, they lost my reservation again. Two consecutive years. I am force to find a new place where we can go. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am looking for mid-state. We have around 6-8 families and some tent but most have campers. We've been going the 3rd weekend in July and would like to keep that weekend. I'm trying to keep the drive no further that three hours from Macomb, Oakland Counties. Any suggestions????


----------



## CFHTA

single shot said:


> Well I have to ask, I have to find a new spot to camp and canoe. I live in the Metro Detroit area and have organized a multi family canoe/camping trip for all of us. Well after going to Omer for over five years, they lost my reservation again. Two consecutive years. I am force to find a new place where we can go. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am looking for mid-state. We have around 6-8 families and some tent but most have campers. We've been going the 3rd weekend in July and would like to keep that weekend. I'm trying to keep the drive no further that three hours from Macomb, Oakland Counties. Any suggestions????


Baldwin is a great place to camp and canoeing on the Pine River is loads of fun! Baldwin also has the trails for offroad vehicles. I'm not sure of the campgrounds, ( we own land ) but it's a great place for all around fun. I'm sure if you visited the Bladwin chamber website, they could direct you further. GOOD LUCK! and Happy Camping! 

www.lakecountymichigan.com - Baldwin's Chamber site

www.*michigan*campground.com - a great site to help find campgrounds in any town.


----------



## Gil Mackerel

Single Shot,
I recommend Campbells in Roscommon -Great people, great service. There is camping in Roscommon, or you can stay at the Higgin Lake State Park -a short drive from Roscommon. 
Campell's Canoe Livery - Campbells located on M-18 ( Lake Street) in Roscommon. They offer rentals of canoes and kayaks which can be used on the South Branch of the AuSable River. They can be reached at (800)722-6633 or (989) 275-5810.


----------



## Coolwater Campground

I would encourage you to check out Coolwater Campground, I am a little biased since I live at and own the campground, but it is still a beautiful place. We are located on the Pine River, a great trout stream and a very exciting Canoe River! Check out our website. We have large sites, camping cabins, Trailer rentals, Modern restooms...231-862-3481


----------



## john warren

a game we have been playing for years is to camp the alphabet.
try to stay at a campground that starts with every letter in the alphabet. you do have to go to other states too.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

has anyone heard about re-opening the campgrounds that were closed last year due to lack of funding? I was wondering about the Forks Campground near TC. I don't understand why they closed this one in the first place. I was like 10-15 sites, pay as you stay in the drop off, vault toilets....very very little mantience....I was talking to the CO the day he pulled up the signs and he didnt get it either


----------



## jimhx720

I will speak up for Coolwater Campground. We had a large group that camped there 2 summers ago and it was great. Nice campground, very friendly people and an awesome river.


----------



## FishingCadillac

I recommend Resslers campground on Cool Lake near Wellston, really affordable rustic camping and cabins on a really nice lake. 231-620-1882 [email protected]


----------



## mdad

Boardman Brookieshas anyone heard about re-opening the campgrounds that were closed last year due to lack of funding? I was wondering about the Forks Campground near TC. I don't understand why they closed this one in the first place. I was like 10-15 sites, pay as you stay in the drop off, vault toilets....very very little mantience....I was talking to the CO the day he pulled up the signs and he didnt get it either 
I believe it was all about politics, closing of state forest campgrounds and a rest stops could not have saved alot of money but sure pisses alot of people off. This makes it easier to pass a tax increase vs. cutting 10% of the state workforce or getting the teachers union to negotiate health insurance programs.


----------



## trwest

Does any one know of any good camping/fishing places in the mid-state area, I live in Lansing but will drive a little way. I want to find a nice place to camp for a weekend and be able to fish there too, preferably a lake but a river would work. Boat or canoe rental would be a place bc I do not own a boat. Thanks!


----------



## reflexshooter

CFHTA said:


> Baldwin is a great place to camp and canoeing on the Pine River is loads of fun! Baldwin also has the trails for offroad vehicles. I'm not sure of the campgrounds, ( we own land ) but it's a great place for all around fun. I'm sure if you visited the Bladwin chamber website, they could direct you further. GOOD LUCK! and Happy Camping!
> 
> www.lakecountymichigan.com - Baldwin's Chamber site
> 
> www.*michigan*campground.com - a great site to help find campgrounds in any town.


Where do you own near Baldwin? I live ten miles west of Baldwin.


----------



## guito13

Looking for help finding a campground located along a river. A place where I can wake up, toss a worm in and do nothing all day. I have stayed at one up on the shiawassee and anotherone on the SW side of the state. If i could remember the name of the one on the SW side of the state I would go there again in a hearbeat...very relaxing


----------



## SkinnDaddy

Newaygo State Park and Tubbs Island Lake Campground are two of my favorites. If you like rustic camping with a little privacy these are two good choices. Also, very nice lakes for boat with good fishing of bass, pike, and walleye.


----------



## SkinnDaddy

Another favorite, the Au Sable River. Good for canoeing, fly fishing, and camping. I go through Alcona Canoe Rental. Kevin is very helpful and can make arrangements to pick you up if you need to go to town. There are about 8-10 campsites that average a 1/4 mile spread apart down the river. Very Secluded!

,Skinn


----------



## SkinnDaddy

Forgot to mention, you can launch at numerous locations where I've never had any problems leaving my truck in the parking lot. A very common place is from the Mio Dam. 2-1/2 hr. up to 8-1/2 hr. trips available.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

I'm a bit partial to Ann's Putman Lake RV Park and campground (aka Putman Lake Campground). Of course that would probably be because I've invested our life savings into remodeling it since we bought it 2.5 years ago. We stay open All year, main roads plowed and all, with snowmobiles to rent also. I haven't made 15 posts yet since shoeman introduced us to this site so I can't leave our web address. simply Putmanlake dot com. 

The salmon fisherman are slaughtering the salmon now. We have a couple cottages available for deer season, one comes with 20 acres land locked by federal.

Kevin
231 745 2621


----------



## RD1

I just did some cold weather camping at Hoffmaster State park. The sites were really close together, which was ok because the park was empty....but I wouldn't recommend it for the summer when the park is full.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I'm a bit partial to Ann's Putman Lake RV Park and campground (aka Putman Lake Campground). Of course that would probably be because I've invested our life savings into remodeling it since we bought it 2.5 years ago. We stay open All year, main roads plowed and all, with snowmobiles to rent also. I haven't made 15 posts yet since shoeman introduced us to this site so I can't leave our web address. simply Putmanlake dot com.
> 
> The salmon fisherman are slaughtering the salmon now. We have a couple cottages available for deer season, one comes with 20 acres land locked by federal.
> 
> Kevin
> 231 745 2621


here's the rest of the contact information:


----------



## Splitshot

guito13 said:


> Looking for help finding a campground located along a river. A place where I can wake up, toss a worm in and do nothing all day. I have stayed at one up on the shiawassee and anotherone on the SW side of the state. If i could remember the name of the one on the SW side of the state I would go there again in a hearbeat...very relaxing


Look above. Coolwater Campground. The Pine River is one of the best trout streams in the state and it is very non tourist., except fot the people that canoe and stay at the campground. lol It is a totally different experience from the Shiawassee and is located in the heart of everything. Get some maps and you will find you are in the middle of paradise. Take an afternoon to drive around and you will find more places to stay next time.


----------



## nesquik

im there


----------



## 7MM Magnum

If anyone wants to find a place to camp near the Ludington area there is a place that has just been taken over by some new owners that have put tons of work and money redoing the place and I'd like to give them a plug as well. Check out the link below:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Whiskey-Creek-Campground/152290631468428?v=info

This will be their 1st spring in operation as the new owners and could use the support of your business. It is now owned by a young married couple who have put their heart and souls in the place.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

As of just recently, with Webber Townships Roads being opened, We are now one of a few campgrounds that have ORV trail access, as well as being opened all year around.

Of course there's a whole bunch more to do than just ride orv's here! We're turned this into a recreational park too.

ORV's will be welcomed but yet managed so that they aren't an annoyance to other campers here.

www.putmanlake.com


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I'm a bit partial to Ann's Putman Lake RV Park and campground (aka Putman Lake Campground). Of course that would probably be because I've invested our life savings into remodeling it since we bought it 2.5 years ago. We stay open All year, main roads plowed and all, with snowmobiles to rent also. I haven't made 15 posts yet since shoeman introduced us to this site so I can't leave our web address. simply Putmanlake dot com.
> 
> The salmon fisherman are slaughtering the salmon now. We have a couple cottages available for deer season, one comes with 20 acres land locked by federal.
> 
> Kevin
> 231 745 2621


I do not recommend this campground!

Jon


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> I do not recommend this campground!
> 
> Jon


Jon.

I'd like to say thank you for your candid honesty. but I suppose first I'd have to know who you are and what we did to offend you? It's unusual to have such a comment with out any endorsement as to why, in any forum or industry recommending against a product or service.

Did we throw you or one of your acquaintances out? Did you come here expecting a concrete parking lot and found woods so opted out (we have a rare few of those).

I'm confident that you didn't present us with dissatisfaction and us not do what it took within reason to fix it. 


The only ones that I know of that don't recommend our campground are the ones that have either never stayed here or that we've had to ask to leave (there have been a few, we have low tolerance levels for folks that don't respect others). or those that would prefer a concrete campground/parking lot.

We do acknowledge under former ownership there was a few issues. 

Our customer satisfaction history is remarkably good. 

if you don't mind we'd like to know why you don't recommend us.

I also send you a personal message requesting the same.

thank you in advance for your response.

Kevin


----------



## DADA77

Can anybody tell me if there are any campgrounds in the eastern up that has a pool? Tried looking online with no luck. The kids insist on having a pool where ever we camp. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camperjim

I don't know the name, but there is one in st. Ignace on us-2, off expressway, go west and its on the right. There is also a nice one east of indian river, but that one is just below the bridge. I think that one is a jellystone: good luck.


----------



## itchn2fish

Great fishing for other trout species in the area. Lake Independance has the current state record perch, great pike/walleye/smallmouth as well. Lk Superior too. Try it, you'll like it. Even hot showers for a quarter~!
​*PERKINS PARK CAMPGROUND & PICNIC AREA**
**PO* *BOX** 31**
BIG **BAY**, **MICHIGAN* *49808**
906-345-9353*
http://www.co.marquette.mi.us/departments/planning/perkins_park/index.htm
$16/night - $70/5 nights


----------



## Tennesseekick31

Check out sand pines resort near allegan it is awesome so many things to do golf fish boat swim mini golf golf Carr parades regular parades fireworks Christmas I August beaches game rooming water park chapel pools many more stuff it's a great place


----------



## GWPguy

Any recommendations for a campground less than an hour away from sterling heights. Maybe in the thumb. We have a pop up and 2 kids (13 & 11) just looking for quick getaways.


----------



## DIYsportsman

GWPguy said:


> Any recommendations for a campground less than an hour away from sterling heights. Maybe in the thumb. We have a pop up and 2 kids (13 & 11) just looking for quick getaways.


Well that dosn't leave many options but how about the koa in wadhams, they have batting cages, putput golf, go karts... Theres also a long bike trail nearby and a beach in port huron...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TristanEvers

Camping is an outdoor recreational activity. Here are some links which also provide info about State and private campgrounds.
www.michigan.org/campgrounds-rv-parks/
www.michcampgrounds.com/
http://www.goodsamcamping.com/travel/campgroundsandrvparks/searchresults.aspx?city=&state=MI


----------



## BLackhawksfan

Is it hard to get a camp site during the week at Carrierville State Forrest? I would like to come up and ride the ORV trails and this looks like a nice little camp ground. Thanks for any feed back on campsites that have trail heads.


----------



## PerchOnly

DIYsportsman said:


> Well that dosn't leave many options but how about the koa in wadhams, they have batting cages, putput golf, go karts... Theres also a long bike trail nearby and a beach in port huron...
> 
> I would second this KOA, while I haven't been there is a while, this was a great family campground. A pool, video games, lots of area to ride a bike around in campground. I would suggest to check out their website.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

